# The constant noise at LBR is unbearable!



## eal (Dec 2, 2010)

Whew!  What a noisy place!  We stay at Lawai Beach Resort for multiple weeks every November.  This year we have simply thrown in the towel and get out of the unit during the day.  The noise starts at 6:30 am with trucks backing up (don't they ever drive in a forward direction?).  Then the garbage gets emptied, then the glass recycling bins.  Then the lawns get mowed, the weeds whacked, and the pavement power-washed.  We go to bed at 10 and get up at 6, and plan our day away from the unit til about 4 pm, when the mechanical noises die down and it is just the noise of kids having fun in the pool.  

Today my husband is off on a hike and I am staying in - the noise has been continuous for the past 5 hours, and I am not exaggerating.  It sure takes a lot of gas-powered machinery to keep paradise looking so good...


----------



## eal (Dec 6, 2010)

Last night there was a private party at the Beach House, which spilled out into the parking lot by our lanai.  The noise was REALLY loud with obscene rap lyrics blasting from car (truck) stereos for about an hour.  LBR called the cops who came and broke up the party pretty easily.  I was surprised they let everyone drive off in their vehicles - everyone was over the limit I am sure!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2010)

We have stayed in the same area at LBR and had the same experience.  The bottom floor by the public beach parking lot is horrible.  I really like that resort, but wouldn't go back unless I can stay in the Ali'i.


----------



## eal (Dec 6, 2010)

Big consolation prize - tonight we had a green flash at sunset!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 7, 2010)

We've been going to Hawaii over 25 years and only seen the "GREEN FLASH" twice.

Amazing isn't it.


Sterling


----------



## cgeidl (Dec 7, 2010)

*Noises*

And I thought the Kauai chickens were bad!!
How many have seen the rare blue flash???


----------



## RSchwartz (Dec 9, 2010)

We stayed in the Alii building two years ago.....What a view!  I do agree with the unbelievable early morning noise coming from the parking lot.  We had a 2BR so we stayed in the ocean side bedroom, there was little problem but the couple that stayed in the mountain side BR were woken up before 6pm every day.  The windows on this side are the roller kind so you cannot tightly close them.  Alot of garbage truck noise, maintenance noise, and simply people getting ready for the day noise.

I would stay there again and bring ear plugs.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 9, 2010)

If they're sleeping in till 6pm, I don't want to know about their nights


----------



## RSchwartz (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorry, I was thinking London Time.....I meant 6AM Hawaiian Time.


----------



## jim71 (Dec 19, 2010)

What unit were you in Eal?
We were there in November and stayed in the Banyan 3rd floor unit right next the beach house/parking lot (2301??).  It was entertaining watching the locals come there to surf and hang out.

There is some noise at night, but the location and sunsets are worth it.  We were so wiped out at night from snorkeling or hiking that we didn't have any problem sleeping.  

It was our first time to visit Kauai, so we were very happy and thankful to be there.  A little noise wasn't going ruin our vacation.  However, a party in that parking lot would not be good.  Sorry to hear about that.

What is this blue flash thing?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2010)

In November, did you have to keep the lanai door and the windows open at night for air?  It's much more of a problem on the first floor, and with the windows open.


----------



## meatsss (Dec 19, 2010)

*2301*



jim71 said:


> What unit were you in Eal?
> We were there in November and stayed in the Banyan 3rd floor unit right next the beach house/parking lot (2301??).  It was entertaining watching the locals come there to surf and hang out.
> 
> There is some noise at night, but the location and sunsets are worth it.  We were so wiped out at night from snorkeling or hiking that we didn't have any problem sleeping.
> ...


We also stayed in 2301 in July. Thought it was a great location and was never bothered by the noise. I wear ear plugs at night and my wife is a sound sleeper. We enjoyed watching the locals in the beach parking lot and the reservationjs dept was amazed that we requested that unit again. Guess more people had bad rather than good experiences there.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 19, 2010)

jim71 said:


> What unit were you in Eal?
> We were there in November and stayed in the Banyan 3rd floor unit right next the beach house/parking lot (2301??).  It was entertaining watching the locals come there to surf and hang out.
> 
> There is some noise at night, but the location and sunsets are worth it.  We were so wiped out at night from snorkeling or hiking that we didn't have any problem sleeping.
> ...



I think you mean the "Green Flash"  I've been going to Hawaii over 25 years and only seen it twice.  When the horizon is absolutely clear on the ocean just a second or two after the sun sets you'll see an intense emerald green laser like flash once or twice.  You'll never forget it. 


Sterling


----------



## eal (Dec 20, 2010)

We were in unit 2201, right below you.  The people coming and going in the parking lot really didn't bother us that much, except for that one night with the very noisy drunken party.  

What bothered me more was the noise at the resort during the DAY - there were gas-powered machines on the go almost every morning for hours on end, along with the garbage and recycling pick-ups that seemed to start very early.  

It was hard for us to enjoy being at the resort during the day - we ended up just getting out of there pretty early each morning.  We slept fine at night.


----------



## Jaybee (Dec 20, 2010)

The last time we stayed at LBR was in 2007. I saw the green flash twice on that trip.  It was my first time ever to see it, and to see it twice was a real thrill.
We had a wonderful 2nd floor unit in the Ali'i bldg.  Fantastic!


----------



## jim71 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yes.  We did have to keep the Lani door and windows open.

We loved the location also.  Very close to the beach.  Great view of the sunset.

Thanks, we didn't watch for the green flash.  But we didn't see it.

Oh well, we have to go back and watch for it.   

Jim


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 22, 2010)

I was fortunate enough to see the green flash two nights in a row from Hilton Hawaiian Village on Oahu. Got this shot the second night:


----------



## Hawaii123 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Nice photo!*

 Great photo!  Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 22, 2010)

Kauai Kid said:


> I think you mean the "Green Flash"  I've been going to Hawaii over 25 years and only seen it twice.  When the horizon is absolutely clear on the ocean just a second or two after the sun sets you'll see an intense emerald green laser like flash once or twice.  You'll never forget it.
> 
> 
> Sterling




Is this only at certain times of the year?


----------



## HatTrick (Dec 22, 2010)

Apparently not. More info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Green_flash


----------



## nygiants11991 (Dec 25, 2010)

We would like to trade into this resort one of these trips.  So I guess I should request the Ali building????


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 25, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> We would like to trade into this resort one of these trips.  So I guess I should request the Ali building????



That's what I would request, but keep in mind that there are no guarantees and owners at the resort get first priority.  We were there for a busy week and the look on the clerk's face when I asked told me right away that there was no chance.  When we go back, we will either rent from an Ali'i owner or be owners ourselves.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 25, 2010)

nygiants11991 said:


> We would like to trade into this resort one of these trips.  So I guess I should request the Ali building????



You can make the request, but incoming exchanger requests are the lowest priority, behind upgrade requests by returning owners.  

Your best chance of getting a request filled is to arrive early at check-in, and be very nice to the person doing check-in.


----------



## eal (Dec 26, 2010)

The Banyan building is easier to get as an exchanger, and the units on the upper floors (2, 3 & 4) have great views of the ocean.  

The noise factor is just as prominent with the Alii building units - same lawn mowers, weed-wackers and power-washers, trash trucks, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 26, 2010)

No offense, but the noise factor is not nearly as bad in the Ali'i Bldg., because it isn't adjacent to the public beach parking long.  I think there is less traffic  behind it, too.


----------



## eal (Dec 27, 2010)

We found the public parking near the Beach House (and the east wing of the Banyan Building) to be a very minor annoyance over the three weeks we were at LBR - the daytime noise was generated for the most part by LBR staff intent on keeping the place looking good.


----------

